# 2011 CA Fun Ride



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This looks like it might be a fun ride. Anyone down for it? Might make an interesting impromptu Lounge and RBR meet! 

http://coafunride.com/


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Did it the last couple years. Going to do it again this year. :cornut:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

sounds a little better.

I still have horrible flashbacks from several years ago when they governed the pace and wouldn't let anyone pass the "leader". Swore off it after that.


----------



## Palomino (Mar 17, 2010)

Hmmm, this sounds like fun, the idea of riding through the streets of LA with the police on my side is very intriguing.

Hollywood... seems like your concern will still be valid, they state that you cannot pass the leading riders who set the pace.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Palomino said:


> Hmmm, this sounds like fun, the idea of riding through the streets of LA with the police on my side is very intriguing.
> 
> Hollywood... seems like your concern will still be valid, they state that *you cannot pass the leading riders who set the pace*.


I kind of didn't like that restriction as well. Not to say that I would pace faster than the leaders, but still don't like the limitations. 

BTW: how are the general road condition of this course?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The roads are choppy like all LA roads, potholes, chip seal, trash...etc. Nothing a road bike can't handle. I did see some people go down last year...but I don't think it was from road conditions.

Well...if you pass the pace setters...then your riding up on the LAPD motorcade that halts the traffic. The "advanced" ride isn't all that advanced really. Besides at a slightly faster pace...iirc...there was only two climbs.

If your into mashing all the way through...then your better off going to your local crit or the River Ride.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I avoid LA at all costs in my car. Do you think I'd try to ride my bike there?? Suicidal and carcinegenic.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Special Eyes said:


> I avoid LA at all costs in my car. Do you think I'd try to ride my bike there?? Suicidal and carcinegenic.


Wait. So what do I do now? Drive to SB with a million Angelenos and their bikes? Say when & where and we'll be there. kthx


----------



## Mahatma Kane (Oct 25, 2005)

I did this ride a couple of years ago. The ride was lead by police on motorcycles, they kept the pace at a steady 18 mph. In a big group this means you are on the brakes a good deal of the time, and this with a large percentage of the riders with no group riding experience. 
The police did go up ahead to close off some of the bigger intersections so the group could roll through. But they also pulled the group over 4 or 5 times during the ride where we waited for up to 10 minutes each time. I never figured out the reason for these stops. The reason I did the ride was to see parts of Los Angeles I had never seen from a bike. But all in all the ride was just irritating to be on, and I couldn't wait for it to be over. I felt like a sucker for giving them my money, when I could have just enjoyed going on a ride with some friends.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> Wait. So what do I do now? Drive to SB with a million Angelenos and their bikes? Say when & where and we'll be there. kthx


say hi if you do


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Special Eyes said:


> I avoid LA at all costs in my car. Do you think I'd try to ride my bike there?? Suicidal and carcinegenic.


That's really a shame because there are some really great places ride here. Take a look at the last Lounge ride that went through the Underbelly of L.A. and had a really great time. I just can't see limiting myself like that.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

rward, 

perhaps it appears I am 'restricting' myself, but I'm just not a city person. I'm sure Angelinos that are accustomed to the place and the conditions are able to draw some pleasure from the event. I like the open road, or small town environments. Enjoy your ride. I'll see you out on the hiway....


----------

